# Bloom of Mold?



## Foliot (Aug 23, 2013)

Some people assume it's bloom when it's white... But some of these spots are raised slightly off the wrapper, like bumps. I can scratch them off with my fingernail. They only occur where the cigar was covered in a cedar sleeve.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like mold to me. Perhaps the sleeve was trapping some moisture against the wrapper?


----------



## Foliot (Aug 23, 2013)

That's what I was afraid of. I wanted to believe it was bloom. Luckily it hasn't affect any others yet.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Wipe it off and fire it up!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mold as mold can be.


----------



## Foliot (Aug 23, 2013)

I've read that white mold doesn't affect flavor like blue/green/black mold, so I think Justin has the right idea!

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

With clear patches or blotches like that its certainly mold. Bloom or plume is a light dusting equal over most areas.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cedar sleeves are notorious for doing this, particularly if the rh gets even slightly too high. It's best to either remove it immediately, or at very least, inspect often.


----------



## Foliot (Aug 23, 2013)

The sad thing is that these cigars were purchased recently. I went to the store to talk with them (and maybe exchange the cigars) and they claimed that this looked like "good aging". I tried to inform them that this was not bloom, but they were having none of it. I looked at the rest of the Anejo box and they all had this problem. "Smoke shops" are really clueless. I'll find a real cigar store next time. It's just a real shame because where I'm from, you don't see a lot of A. Fuente Anejos for $9 a stick.


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

It is plume. This is Plume!


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

I had a similar situation recently. I had some special sticks in a box at the back of my humidor. Opened it up and saw some mold under the cedar wrapper on one stick and about an inch or so near the foot on another. (not as severe as yours) I was torn, only two sticks in a box of 10 assorted sticks. But it sure looked like mold to me. My humidor stays at 68-69%. I decided that the conditions under the cedar wrapper led to the problem, but wasn't convinced it was mold. I did take precautions and removed every box out of my humi and did an inspection. All good. I spent some time staring at them and giving them the sniff test, wiped it off very carefully and quarantined them. Smoked great a few days later.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Montecristo#4 said:


> View attachment 45382
> 
> It is plume. This is Plume!


Pretty sure he was being sarcastic with that pic. OP, that is definitely mold.

Here's a pic that I took of "plume" on one of my cigars. You can't even tell it's there since it kinda looks like fine even chalk dust around the wrapper.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> Wipe it off and fire it up!


2nd this


----------

